# where to route bath/kitchen exhaust fans



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I've seen it done out the soffit, but think it's still best to go through the roof or out the side. The vent covers are very aesthetic now-a-days and there's usually vent stacks or other roofs vents already, so it doesn't look bad.

The one I saw done through the soffit for a kitchen vent didn't look so good over time, as grease accumulated down the side of the house where the exhausted kitchen odors came out...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Vent them as close to the source as possible. If thet are going through an unheated space, insulate the ductwork.
I love the visual of grease running down the side of the house. And you think this is an installation issue rather then a maintaince issue with the filters.
Ron.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I just suspect it's not an installation issue but a filter issue... but kitchen vent filters are horribly inadequate and ineffecient.

The wire mesh ones don't work that well, and the ones in this case was of the "commercial" style... ie; ones with the louvers that try to condense the grease into a box-like set of louvres.

I guess it would also depend on the cooking styles of the home owner... if most of the cooking doesn't involve frying or much use of oil, then that would likely not cause any grease issues for a very long time if at all...


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I just have a typical 4-burner range, nothing like those commercial setups with the huge vents and the fire supression systems built in  

I just thought it'd be nice to suck the steam out from boiling water...


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

johnny331 said:


> I just have a typical 4-burner range, nothing like those commercial setups with the huge vents and the fire supression systems built in
> 
> I just thought it'd be nice to suck the steam out from boiling water...


 
Then you're good to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## montaillou (May 31, 2007)

The manufacturer of the fan you have (or are planning to get) should have info on how long the max vent run can be. Couple things to keep in mind, flexible tubing is 2x worse (meaning the air resistance adds 2x more feet) than smooth metal. Keep in mind, every corner you turn can add 5-12 feet (equivalent resistance) to the run.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

I prefer out the fascia if at all possible. Depends on height of fascia and roof system. WHere I live anything out the roof is asking for trouble... and after one case of red squirrels through a soffit style vent I will never do that again.


----------

